# My afternoon call....



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

We get a call around 3pm. I happen to be the one to answer the phone. The ho proceeds to tell me that his Ksink is backed up and that he had a plumber, less than 30 days ago clean it out (actually opened not cleaned). I told him it would be $49 to me to arrive and then access the problem and give him a UFront price. He's says great come on out!
I get there, he proceeds to thank me for answering the phone and coming out on a Saturday. I look at the drain from basement and told him we will need to cable clean it from underneath the cabinet (1 1/2"). So I present him with a UFront price of $175 + $49 = $224
He says WOW, seems a little high. I asked compared to.....? No answer from him, but I know who he is comparing to, the guy he had there less than 30 days be for me. Told him our guarantee and asked if he wanted me to proceed. He said yes.
The reason for this post was that when he said WOW, seems a little high. He had a Mercedes (sp?) two seater in his drive and his house was a lake front. Kinda cracked me up. But when I left he seen the value.
I have more price complaints from people like that than anyone else. 

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Song Dog said:


> We get a call around 3pm. I happen to be the one to answer the phone. The ho proceeds to tell me that his Ksink is backed up and that he had a plumber, less than 30 days ago clean it out (actually opened not cleaned). I told him it would be $49 to me to arrive and then access the problem and give him a UFront price. He's says great come on out!
> I get there, he proceeds to thank me for answering the phone and coming out on a Saturday. I look at the drain from basement and told him we will need to cable clean it from underneath the cabinet (1 1/2"). So I present him with a UFront price of $175 + $49 = $224
> He says WOW, seems a little high. I asked compared to.....? No answer from him, but I know who he is comparing to, the guy he had there less than 30 days be for me. Told him our guarantee and asked if he wanted me to proceed. He said yes.
> The reason for this post was that when he said WOW, seems a little high. He had a Mercedes (sp?) two seater in his drive and his house was a lake front. Kinda cracked me up. But when I left he seen the value.
> ...


 When the HO tell my dad that that price seems to be high. He responds with two words "Thats cheap" and the funny thing is they agree with him. He learned long ago all home owners will automatically respond with "Wow that High" or something to that sort, in attempts of you the contractor to say well ok I can come down a little for you since you think I am high priced.. But he disarms that train of thought with them two words.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Yep, when they say that to me, no matter the deal, I will not cut a break. Cuz if you do it once they will expect it again and again.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I did one yesterday too, (saturday night 7:00), main line stoppage. I knew the guy, he works for the city and I did give him a break (a little), cleared out roots, made two runs with the cable into the city sewer. I only charged him 225.00, took me less than an hour with the spartan. I'm ok with the price, usually would have been over 300 but what the heck, I'm a nice guy! 
He didn't complain at all.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Nuttin but love for the cheap ho :whistling2:
seems the more cash they have the cheaper they are.

I love those calls, I had so and so out here and they only charged X.
I ask the ho well did he fix the problem? Ho replies no.

So I get there ho owner says wow your machine is bigger than his and its electric :laughing: Clear problem ho says its was more but I guess it was done rite.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Nuttin but love for the cheap ho :whistling2:
> seems the more cash they have the cheaper they are.
> 
> I love those calls, I had so and so out here and they only charged X.
> ...


 I get that all the time too, the ladies always seem to say mine is much bigger than the other guys. :laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I can't do the pricing after I'm getting there....I just tellem over the phone. 


"XXX for the job 'with proper access' up to the first hour."

^^^^ 

That right there embeds that it is going to cost more if it isn't a walk up to, pull the cleanout cap out, I'm packing up and leaving inside that first hour charge.

That gives the property owner the incentive, just by my requests before I even arrive to 

clear me a path

get that cleanout cap loose

make my time there swift


and you'll save yourself money.



If I have to watch you move everything that's been sitting there for months that you just knew probably had to be moved...well, you're paying me to watch because I came there to clear drains, not move that 1978 organ you don't want to pitch because of that one memory at christmas.


I got better things to do, like eating twinkies back at the truck. :laughing: Call me when I can get the job done.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I would have said/done the same thing for the same price. It sounds like your one of the better outfits out there. I think you handled it well.
:thumbsup:<protech seal of approval

I would like to ad one humble suggestion though: Give a second option to hydro jet the line with a camera inspect afterwards to verify cleanliness and line integrity for $500-$800 depending on conditions. Give a 3 year warranty (excluding abuse). I've sold quite a few jet jobs on a kitchen stoppage because the HO is sick of having the line constantly re-backing up. You make lots of $ and customer is. It's a win-win but you never know unless you ask.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> I would have said/done the same thing for the same price. It sounds like your one of the better outfits out there. I think you handled it well.
> :thumbsup:<protech seal of approval
> 
> I would like to ad one humble suggestion though: Give a second option to hydro jet the line with a camera inspect afterwards to verify cleanliness and line integrity for $500-$800 depending on conditions. Give a 3 year warranty (excluding abuse). I've sold quite a few jet jobs on a kitchen stoppage because the HO is sick of having the line constantly re-backing up. You make lots of $ and customer is. It's a win-win but you never know unless you ask.


THANKS:thumbsup:! What I wish I had was a jetter and a camera that would go through 1 1/2 & 2" lines, that would be awesome. If I had those things I would be all over that option to them. 
You can never get more if you don't ask for the sale.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

We charge $100 an hour t&m. If the HO doesnt agree we just dont come out.


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

I tell them 

"$120/hr min one hour. No guarantees on drains and I may have to refer it out to a specialist if I can't get it and you still have to pay me."

They must understand that BEFORE I come out.

If its a rich guy, and he complains, I smirk and say something to make them feel cheap  All of them realize they should shut the fook up cause they are obviously well off and I wear a blue collar...

Its the working mans duty to make sure rich people spread their money around. Asking us to help them hang on to it is laughable... Afterall, they called us cause their only skill is counting money that their paycheck to paycheck employees earn them... And ours is clearing drains.


----------

